# Sargent Beach



## ultraclassic (Dec 31, 2016)

Great morning in the surf. 7 Reds 2 keepers & 2 drum


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

Beautiful fish

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtdobber (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

Check out that low tide!!


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*uh oh*



ultraclassic said:


> Great morning in the surf. 7 Reds 2 keepers & 2 drum


Don't let Sharkchum see you on his honey hole. Your on private property. Nice fish


----------



## jpdarby2 (Aug 17, 2016)

Well done, those are some nice fish!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

That's one big ugly!
BTW, you are in my spot. I dumped that clay there and built my fish blind in that very spot. You need to move on down the beach.












J/K


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice, I'm glad yall caught some fish.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

10-4 on the fish.


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

c hook said:


> Don't let Sharkchum see you on his honey hole. Your on private property. Nice fish


We got special permission from Sharkchum to be there. We had to promise to run off anyone who got within 200 yards.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

nice!!


----------



## Emowillcox (May 5, 2016)

Good jobâ€¦ do u have to use anything special for bait to catch those big bull reds?


----------

